# Florida cichlid Farm?



## dkreef (May 23, 2008)

I read an article that during Jan, due to cold weather, many fish died in florida fish farms.
Do most farmers have shortage of breeder size African cichlids?


----------



## gatorsaver (Jan 3, 2010)

In central FL they are hard to come by right now. Atlantis Tropical has a 2.2 million gal farm here and my LFS has to buy from a guy 3 hours away right now and it is very slim pickings.


----------



## CrabbyMatty (Jun 30, 2009)

gatorsaver said:


> In central FL they are hard to come by right now. Atlantis Tropical has a 2.2 million gal farm here and my LFS has to buy from a guy 3 hours away right now and it is very slim pickings.


Am I correct to interpret that the Atlantis Farm had a huge die off from the winter then?


----------



## ashilli48 (May 14, 2006)

The majority of the farms here took a hit. There is a LFS in Lakeland that still sports a huge selection AND great prices too! I asked how this was possible and the response was "my cichlid guy watched the weather and cranked up the propane....no losses to speak of". PM for the name if you would like.


----------



## ashilli48 (May 14, 2006)

oops, i just noticed that you were not local.

What was the focus of your question? Does your LFS only get their cichlids from FL?


----------



## gatorsaver (Jan 3, 2010)

CrabbyMatt I'm not sure how bad Atlantis Tropical was hit, I know that have a Huge farm here.

ashilli48 They get all there cichlids from the Daytona Area. And they do have a great selection and Prices. All my Cichlids have been $3.99


----------



## CrabbyMatty (Jun 30, 2009)

ashilli48 said:


> oops, i just noticed that you were not local.
> 
> What was the focus of your question? Does your LFS only get their cichlids from FL?


Yes, I live in New Jersey, but Atlantis has a smaller location in New York State that many of us up here have traveled to for fish. They open to the public for a few hours each Saturday. I've gotten many things from them and was just curious if they took a big hit with regard to their farm in Florida. It seems most probably did.

I will PM you though becuase I occasionally fly into Fort Myers to visit my brother so I need to know the name and location of your good LFS.

Matt


----------



## gatorsaver (Jan 3, 2010)

The Atlantis farm here in Lakeland is "not open to the Public" according to an email from Atlantis in New York :x. We are about a 3 hour drive from Fort Myers, I will be happy to give you the Name and Info.


----------

